# Wasserbläschen in Teich



## Frankia (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beobachte seit Tagen, wie sich immer mehr Wasserbläschen auf den Steinen und auf der Teichfolie bilden...........

Wenn ich mit der Hand drüber gehen, steigen sie auf...........

was kann das sein und was ist die Ursache..........

hab mal ein paar Bilder angehängt...............


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserbläschen in Teich*

Sauerstoff bildende Pflanzen??


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserbläschen in Teich*

Hi Reinhold,
die habe ich lange nicht mehr in so großer Anzahl gesehen.
Das ist harmloser Sauerstoff, der sich bei Sonnenschein an Unterwasserpflanzen bildet.
Bei dem wechselhaften Wetter kann sich der bei mir gleich auflösen.

Kannst ja mal mit einem Trichter die Blasen in eine Flasche ableiten und testen.


----------



## Frankia (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserbläschen in Teich*

Hallo Jörg,

da bin ich ja beruhigt.......

ich dachte schon an "Gasblasen", die auf jeden Fall für die Fische schädlich sind...........

Wie unterscheiden die sich äußerlich von den Sauerstoffblasen ?


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wasserbläschen in Teich*

Hi Reinhold,
kann ja sonst kaum was anderes sein, Stickstoff kann auch mal aus dem Boden aufsteigen, ist aber ungefährlich.
Den Rest aus dem Schlamm kannst du meist schon gut riechen.

Äußerlich gibt es keinen Unterschied aber die meisten Gase lösen sich im Wasser auf, bevor es Blasen gibt.


----------

